# Anyone good at figuring out taxes?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

So apperently new job I got is paying 189.00 for 48 hours. I am a little confused as I thought it would be more. I mean I know its not food service so no tips but also feel like I shouldnt ow this much money.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you mean they're taking off $189 for taxes? Or they're paying YOU $189?

How much are you supposed to be earning? For example, if it's an hourly wage, how much are you making per hour?

I think you're in the US. Most states have a minimum wage. But even at the lowest minimum wage, you should be getting more than $4 an hour after taxes and other deductions.

However, maybe there is an explanation. It could be the pay cycle, aka "holding back" part of your pay. For example, maybe you worked Monday to Friday your first week. But the pay cycle is Wednesday to Tuesday. So if you collect your pay on your first Friday, it's only for that Monday and Tuesday.

Can you ask your boss or the payroll person to explain the pay and deductions?


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

islandlight said:


> Do you mean they're taking off $189 for taxes? Or they're paying YOU $189?
> 
> How much are you supposed to be earning? For example, if it's an hourly wage, how much are you making per hour?
> 
> ...


Well I am having a difficult time since its direct deposit. I suppose to be getting 15 hourly. They said they pay every other friday and I did training monday/tuesday and than did monday, tuesday, friday sat sun next week and than tuesday friday sat sun after that. Said jan 24-feb 6th?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Here in Norway its not that normal to tip in a restaurant...yet. We usually pay decent taxes


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay, but you didn't tell me the actual training and work dates. What were the training dates? Did they say you'd be paid for training? What were the work dates? It would also be helpful to tell me how many hours you trained or worked each day. (Doesn't have to be exact.)

I had a job where I did a few hours training and then 24 hours of actual work. They paid me $100 in cash, with no explanation. Sheesh. I didn't ask about it, for reasons.

But if this is a legit job (which it probably is, since they use direct deposit), they should provide a "pay slip," outlining your earnings and deductions.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Generally you are paid about a week behind your work. Your first check will always be small if you start in the middle of a pay period, or late if you start at the beginning.

Scenarios:

You start mid pay cycle on a Monday and work 4 days, then next week you work 4 more. The paycheck comes the end of that 2nd week, but they are only paying you for the first week, the 2nd week will come on the next check 2 weeks later. Your are always a week behind.

You start at the end of the pay cycle on a Monday and work 4 days, and at the end of this first week all your peers are getting their checks but you don't because it's your first week, and they are being paid for work the did before you got there. then next week you work 4 more. then you get paid sometime at the end of that 3rd week for weeks 1 & 2.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

MineBrace said:


> Most states have a minimum wage. But even at the lowest minimum wage, you should receive more than $4 an hour after taxes and other deductions.


Wait why? That's so low


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Wait why? That's so low


Probably just someone that was going to put an external link ad in two days on the thread.


----------

